# Summerville, SC Bike Shops



## Automaan (Aug 20, 2004)

My wife and I will be in Summerville the end of Sept and i would like recommendations for bike rentals in the area. We would also be looking for some rides around 50 miles or so.
Thanks


----------



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure about Summerville itself but Charleston has 2 very good shops. 
In downtown Charleston you have one on East Bay Street, and one on Meeting Street.


----------



## SouthTJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Check with http://www.coastalcyclists.org/


----------

